# 60 Gallon Hex



## goofyboots13 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm looking for suggestions on stocking my 60 gallon hex. About 10 years ago I used to keep a variety of cichlids in a 55 gallon long. Thinking about doing it again in the hex, but I'm a bit out of the loop. Here is a list of fish I remember having at some point or another. Most were constants, but a few were added/removed here and there. Pretty much all males due to color. I'd like to maybe get some of these again, but I've found quite a few online that I can't find in the stores near me. Thinking of maybe a dragon blood peacock, blue dragon blood, or other peacocks, and really like the electric blue jack dempsey. Really love bright colors (who doesn't?!), so guess you could say I'm going for more of a "show tank" style.

Only fish in there now are a ~4" siamese algae eater, and three little zebras. Bought the zebras as tester fish a couple weeks ago, because I had bought six german rams, and over the course of a couple weeks they just kept dying off one day at a time. Had the water tested, and all was fine, so they gave me the zebras. They have been in for almost two weeks now, and are doing just fine. Happy little guys!

What I had/remember:
Chipokae
Electric Yellow
Socolofi
Afra Mbuna?
Bumblebee
Red Jewel
Sunshine Peacock
some other peacock bread by a friend that I can't remember.
OB Red Zebra
Ahli Electric Blue
Deep Water Hap 
Fusco Hap (my favorite of the bunch, but not sure how he'd do in a 60 hex)
Xmas Fulu or Zebra Oblique (cant remember)
couple convicts and fire mouths at some point I think as well.

I have a crushed coral base, some random rocks, three anubias live plants, a large sponge filter, a magnum 250(?) filter, and a three light fixture with a 10k & 5500 daylight on one switch, and an actinic blue on the other switch.

Thanks for any feed back you can provide. Just don't want to overrstock and have a mess, but want it to look incredible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the hex? I can't imagine a 60G that would be big enough for a fusco or bumblebee.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Even if it is big enough in length the big issues is not enough surface area on the floor for rocks etc.


----------



## goofyboots13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Its 24" from panel to panel, and just over 29" tall. Those were all fish I had kept in my long 55 back in the day. I kinda figured that some of those fish probably wont wont work in the hex due to the tighter swimming area. But, due to wall space availability, and our basement not being finished yet, I had to trade my 55 for this one. Not the most desirable configuration, but it looks really nice. I've had bad luck with community type fish for some reason, so figured I'd try to go back to cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would avoid Malawi and Victorians. Take a look at stocking recommendations for a 24" tank (footprint dimensions are more important than gallons):
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... 15-20g.php


----------

